# Sunday Points



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Went out today and had a coupe of nice points were I pull out the camera instead of shooting. Luckily just one was a rooster.
Some were holding tight but most were playing the jump ahead and flush early game, like they have played this a time or two this season. All we shot but one were young birds, one was not even fully colored yet.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Cool shots!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Gotta love it. The second shot is what my wife calls "lions on the Serengeti". You wonder what is going through that dog's mind when he is locked up like that.


----------

